# Mosquito Reports???



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys,

I'm thinking about hitting Mosquito in the morning. Anybody do any good as far as fishing goes today? I've been reading the ice reports and it looks like I'll be trying the North end of the lake. Stop by and say hi if you are out tomorrow. I'm hard to miss in my Chartruese and black survival suit.

Wes


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Just got back from fishing w/ fishmaster and one of his friends. 5" on the north end before we left. Be extremely careful tomorrow. That rain is bound to melt off quite a bit of thickness. It was around 25 degrees when I got there at 5 p.m. and it's 32 at my house right now.

Fishmaster caught the only fish, 12" walleye. I had very few lookers to even have a shot at.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Tomb,

Thanks for the report and the warning. I'll probably go out and poke around just to see what it feels like to be back on the ice.

Wes


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

just got back from skeeter didnt fish tho it is 4:25 right now i drilled one hole on the south side of the causeway still has about 5 to 6" in some spot. seen some open water. the north side looks to scary to even test.. i hope tommorow dont kill it even more with this rain and the 60 degree weather...didnt go out very far about 50' out the ice was gettin black so i just stayed by shore...so if anyone is plannin to take a trip out there from afar its not worth it right now.. -Fish Master-


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went to skeeter this morning its 11:31 the lake is locked once again but it is not walkable as of yet. would of took some pics but got all the way up there and the wife took the batteries out of the camara for no reason.:B so that was a bust. these temp keep up it should be good to go next week hopefully.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update fish master. Hopefully we will all be "hanging some stockings with care" (as I heard Jig say a couple years ago) any day now.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

got some pics of skeeter still only has about 1 1/2 to 2'' on most of the lake. but down by the boat docks at the bait shop on the north end thers about 3 to 4'' on the pack ice walked out today and spuded it nice and soild going out in the morning to do some fishing b4 this rain gets here...(fish at own risk):B


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

great pics fish master, thanks for posting them.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went to skeeter again today the pacice is about 9'' thick but when you drill the hole theres floating ice under it so u cant get ur line in.. thats by the skeeter bait shop.. south side of the causeway has about 5 to 6'' on most of it but the closer u get to the bridge the thiner its gets....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how well did you do?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

caught 4 nice perch then my buddie got bored being a first timer..


peple of the perch said:


> how well did you do?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

great pics man, i think ill give it a shot next weekend.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

,,,Everything is looking good for this weekend...Have to give it a go...I like fishing off the causway on 88GOTTA GO TRY IT...C.L...


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

Dig the shanty!!! And thanks for keeping the reports flowing. Look to be heading that way Friday.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

305's not looking so good. 2 to 2.5" but there are a few brave souls.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I got a pucker just looking at that picture. Maybe they are planning a polar bear outing?


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

i walked out to there first test hole barely 2 inches, but very clear ice. this weekend shold be a go


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

me and buckeye tom are thinking of going to skeeter instead of osp this sunday!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went to skeeter this morning and caught about 20 dink perch non stop biteing and this big guy that now sits in my freezer. it still has about 4 to 5'' of good ice.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what side did you fish and how big is the bass?


----------

